
A clean notepad in HTML & CSS - marcamillion
http://marcgayle.com/2010/09/27/a-notepad-in-html-css/
======
wccrawford
It's just a table with some pretty standard css and a graphic or 2. I thought
this was going to be an app that remade a standard notepad app in html and had
decent features.

Color me unimpressed.

~~~
Mentat_Enki
Ha indeed... Started clicking around on it expecting to edit text, or turn a
page, or SOMETHING... Started looking for javascript errors thinking Safari
had crapped the bed, as it is prone to do from time to time.

 _sigh_

Post things like this once they get interesting. ;)

------
dkasper
I think it looks slightly wrong because most people don't write between the
lines, they align the baseline of the letters with the bottom line.

------
leejoramo
Several years ago, I did a website for a Poet who works on a manual typewriter
using sheets of lined paper ripped from a notebook. I as tasked with
recreating the visual feeling of the pages in HTML/CSS, including the fact
that texted would be deleted by overtyping "X"'s

Take a look: <http://agiginprint.com/poessays/sonoran-hushings/>

------
vladocar
Here is another typography solution for Baseline Grid Typography
<http://www.allapis.com/emastic/typography.html> from Emastic CSS Framework
<http://code.google.com/p/emastic/>

